# Something rare for a 125 g



## Cichlid Guy (Aug 30, 2002)

I am looking for a cichlid to put in my 125 g that is not your run of the mill cichlid.I`d like to be able to breed them and these will be the only species in the tank.

I know some of the experts have ideas and I look forward to hearing them.

Thanks


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I can't say I consider myself an expert but I suggest the Xystichromis phytophagus-Christmas Fulu
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1572


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

That might be a little tank size overkill for a fish that size although they are nice....


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I just love the pictures I've seen of them. I've never seen one in person.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Dimidiochromis Compressiceps


----------



## DEREK21 (Dec 21, 2006)

I agree w/ F8L


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

D. Comps aren't all that rare, maybe try something else from the Dimidiochromis genera? Or my suggestion is a Haplotaxodon species.


----------



## rsuarez1982 (Sep 2, 2006)

How about you try:

*a Tramitichromis species
a Lethrinops species
Protomelas sp. 'Johnstoni Solo'
Placidochromis sp. 'Jalo' Jalo Reef
Placidochromis electra Mandalawi Yellow
Mchenga conophoros Otter Point
Copadichromis verduyni
Aulonocara rostratum
Protomelas sp. "insignus"
Dimidiochromis dimidiatus
*
:thumb:


----------

